# Meldahl dam saugeye



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all, I am new to the site and am mostly a smallmouth fisherman, anyone tell me a little about saugeye fishing around meldahl dam? I have a boat with a small outboard so a close boat ramp? I am coming from Cincinnati. Some tips, techniques, tackle you might recommend would be very much appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

If you search around on here you can find a lot of previous posts with good info. Neville is the closest ramp on the Ohio side, I don't know if it is covered with mud right now or not. Baits would be jigs with curly tails and/or minnows and blade baits (silver buddy, vibe, hopkins spoon). With the weather forecast this weekend there will be boats out there, I recommend the watch and learn method. You do know not to get closer than the end of the lock wall (Ohio side) to the dam right?
Good Luck,
Cady


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I have fished in the lock approaches all winter without a problem. You just have to move when a barge is locking through.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Whats the kentucky side of meldahl look like right now! Can u get down to do any bank fishing? I just gotta get this cabin fever outa my system!


----------

